# HPI location inferred



## LLovett (Aug 24, 2009)

I remember awhile back someone was asking for the documentation stating that it was ok to infer location, ie DM location is endocrine, because the link posted was no longer any good.

Well I don't have a link but I did find when I had saved the PDF from WPSMedicare on this. So if whoever it was still needs it let me know and I will email it to you.

I tried to search but there are a lot of posts about HPI, so I gave up!

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Jagadish (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you please mail me the PDF?
my mail id: nullobrain@yahoo.com


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Aug 25, 2009)

I know I was one of the people who posted this. However I did get a call back from WPS Medicare and they said that no, we could not infer location. Please let me know if you have something otherwise.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the original document where they posted in December 2008 that you can infer location. Also I attended an E/M lunch time learning they gave over June and July of this year, they said it was ok then too, but they gave several clearly wrong answers as well so who knows.

This is the statement in the original document

"3. Is it appropriate to infer location for a psychological or psychiatric chief
complaint?
Yes. The location (of brain) can be inferred from a psychological chief complaint.
Location is the site of symptoms or where the problem is located."


Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kte01a (Aug 26, 2009)

So is the final answer that is or it isn't ok to infer the location for the HPI?


----------



## jam7007 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Please email it to me*

Hi Laura, Would you be able to email it to me? jcm022500@gmail.com

Thanks

Janet C Medina, CPC
Coding Specialist


----------

